# Vinegaroon bite myth



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 20, 2013)

We all know vinegaroons can excrete a small amount of acid in defense but various texts claim they can give a good pinch with the pedipalps. However, if I grab a pedipalp or stick my finger inbetween the claim appears to be fabricated in response to their scary looks; nothing. Anyone ever actually pinched by anthing in the order Thelyphonida/Uropygi?


----------



## josh_r (Jul 20, 2013)

It is not fabricated. They indeed can give a pinch. I have been pinched by both M. gigantea and amblypygids.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not asking about amblypygids, they certainly will try if you give them a chance though it generally does not hurt in the slightest and even when it does there is no mark. Please remember the topic is vinegaroons an entirely different order. What were the circumstances of the pinch you report? What species? Did you squeeze the animal really hard or try to hold it within a closed fist? Just sticking a finger in the palps does not elicit a pinch.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 20, 2013)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I'm not asking about amblypygids, they certainly will try if you give them a chance though it generally does not hurt in the slightest and even when it does there is no mark. Please remember the topic is vinegaroons an entirely different order. What were the circumstances of the pinch you report? What species? Did you squeeze the animal really hard or try to hold it within a closed fist? Just sticking a finger in the palps does not elicit a pinch.


Did you not read my post?  I stated that I have been pinched by M. gigantea. As for how it felt... just felt like a pinch. Pretty strong and slightly panful, but nothing to write home about. This only ever happened when I initially caught them in the wild. It has not happened in captivity. 

And sorry, I had not realized you weren't refering to amblypygids as well. 

where do you live? I thought you lived in a place where gigantea occurs in the wild.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 20, 2013)

You mean Mastigoproctus giganteus? I thought maybe but with your abbreviation and spelling and reference to amblypygi. That is interesting because a friend of mine who collects them just e-mailed me the same thing, they only nip a little when first caught in the wild. I've kept them for at least 20 years and have never been pinched but I've never caught one in the wild. That would require a 30 to 40 hour drive.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 20, 2013)

I've had the same experience Josh has had with the native one, I've caught a bunch of them in the wild.  They act very different when confronted in the wild, it's odd how they calm down so fast in captivity, they just don't act like that anymore like when you first come across them in the wild.  They lunge the best they can and try to pinch, but not much with each individual pedipalp, they try to "pinch" like you see them catch prey, with both, bringing them together.  What they do in the wild is lunge, do the pinch motion real fast and spray all at the same time, then they turn around and make a run for it!  After that I could pick them up and handle them all the time, never seeing that behavior again.  But it's true I've never been pinched, I've only seen them try.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 20, 2013)

I've handled my giant vinegaroons a lot this week trying to figure out the sex - the two have been pinch-grabbed, held upside-down but I haven't even been squirted let alone pinched. The "claws" look too tiny to be very painful. You're more likely to get an injury from a crab than these guys.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been pinched by one.  Those palps are strong and sharp enough to draw blood.


----------



## paassatt (Jul 20, 2013)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> You mean Mastigoproctus giganteus? I thought maybe but with your abbreviation and spelling and reference to amblypygi.


Hence why it's always helpful to completely spell out the genus when first mentioning it and then abbreviate it afterwords when writing a binomial name. It eliminates any confusion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lancej (Jul 20, 2013)

I have been pinched by a 1.5 inch juvenile M. giganteus.  It was strong enough and the palps sharp enough to draw blood.  I have had plenty of adults try, but luckily they can't reach behind.  The fact that the little one drew blood along with squirting acid made it hurt like hell.  The pinch isn't very strong, but the stabbing and the sharpness of their palps is what does the damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a friend who, while photographing one in the south west US, decided to place his finger between the palps out of curiosity.  He said it was extremely powerful, painful, and, without hesitation, "crushed" his finger.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 23, 2013)

Ambly said:


> I have a friend who, while photographing one in the south west US, decided to place his finger between the palps out of curiosity.  He said it was extremely powerful, painful, and, without hesitation, "crushed" his finger.





I could spend all day trying to get one to bite me. Maybe I don't taste like roach ')


----------

